# a few days of dark before harvest???



## CannaBoss (Apr 10, 2009)

Has anyone seen any positive effects from keeping your plants in darkness a few days before harvest? I've heard it help resin production and ripening...
I'm 5 days away and wondering if it'll help.
Thanks
CB


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Apr 10, 2009)

I tryed the 48 hrs dark just before harvest, no visual results. Herb did taste better than other lady that was harvested. So now I just harvest just before light on so all the garbage is in the roots and not being uptaked into buds.


----------



## CannaBoss (Apr 10, 2009)

GoldenGanja13 said:


> I tryed the 48 hrs dark just before harvest, no visual results. Herb did taste better than other lady that was harvested. So now I just harvest just before light on so all the garbage is in the roots and not being uptaked into buds.


 cool ok, I've also heard that thc is at it's peak at night, but not sure if that's acurate either.


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Apr 10, 2009)

CannaBoss said:


> cool ok, I've also heard that thc is at it's peak at night, but not sure if that's acurate either.


 Yeah I heard that, I never saw any difference in trichs just taste better.


----------



## Ghost420 (Apr 11, 2009)

i usually give them 24 hrs in dark before a cut


----------



## Brick Top (Apr 11, 2009)

The Stichting Institute of medical Marijuana (SIMM), the first company to sell marijuana through the pharmicies of Holland, has been investigating the medical possibilities of cannabis, together with TNO laboritories and the University of Leiden.

One of their discoveries has been that to keep the ripe plants in the dark before harvesting could increase their potency.

SIMM's growers seperated a crop of mature plants, harvested half of them *and kept the other half in absolute darkness for 72 hours before cutting and drying.*

*Analysis of the resulting dried buds showed that some varieties had seen increases of THC of up to 30 %, while the CBD and CBN remained the same.*


----------



## DRGreyMind (Apr 11, 2009)

I heard that keeping the plant in 48 hours darkness tricks it into thinking winter is coming, so it puts all its energy reserves into the buds.


----------



## Da juice (Apr 11, 2009)

Been doing alot of my own tests with this it definately makes the weed more potent simply because like the earlier post stated they think its winter and they are about to die so it pushes all of its energy to the buds and what makes it even better if your flushing with water (no nutrients) the last week but i will say this the best results i had was 72 hours of darkness i even went as far as 120 hours but the difference wasnt noticable so i would say stick with 72 hours of darkness before harvest just my 2 cents thanks and happy smoking


----------



## CannaBoss (Apr 13, 2009)

Da juice said:


> Been doing alot of my own tests with this it definately makes the weed more potent simply because like the earlier post stated they think its winter and they are about to die so it pushes all of its energy to the buds and what makes it even better if your flushing with water (no nutrients) the last week but i will say this the best results i had was 72 hours of darkness i even went as far as 120 hours but the difference wasnt noticable so i would say stick with 72 hours of darkness before harvest just my 2 cents thanks and happy smoking


Thanks Stoners! I'm in 24 hours of darkness now, let you know how it worked out.


----------



## Elove11 (Apr 13, 2009)

quick q

say if my trichs wernt at my desired level of amber/cloudy but close...could i try the 72 hrs of dark? and woulod u think there would be any more trich development? or am i just way to high to grasp this right now


----------



## itchynutts (Apr 13, 2009)

With No Water 4 72 hrs?? (I've already deprived them water for 48 hrs, so that would be 120hrs no water!!) Will it be bad 4 the leaves? I want to make hash with the trim and fan leave so i don't want to damage them...


----------



## Elove11 (Apr 13, 2009)

u dont use the fan leaves...


----------



## Demosthenese (Apr 14, 2009)

you can if it's alchohol or butane hash. But no, for bubble hash you don't use the fan leaves.


----------



## nczeroballer187 (Apr 14, 2009)

You use any leaf that has trichs on it even the fan leaves as far as I have heard.


----------



## Demosthenese (Apr 15, 2009)

there are little tiny hooks all over the fan leaves, so you dont want to use them in anything you might eat because they can irritate ur intestines. Also, for bubble hash the fan leaves are useless because that hash method involves knocking the trichs off the outside of the vegetation, not extracting disolved thc from the juices of the plant. 
While it is not terminalogically correct, i tend to think of leaves without trichs as fan leaves, and if they have trich coverage they are just leaves. The fan leaves are the solar panels, but once they are covered in trichs the ammount of light they can absorb is reduced substantially, so they don't really fullfill that function anymore. Clearly if the leaves are covered in trichs then you can use them in bubble hash .


----------



## Brick Top (Apr 15, 2009)

Demosthenese said:


> Also, for bubble hash the fan leaves are useless because that hash method involves knocking the trichs off the outside of the vegetation, *not extracting disolved thc from the juices of the plant*. If it has trichs on it, its not a fan leaf.


 
Possibly I misunderstood what you were saying due to your phraseology but THC/resin is only found in/on the trichomes so regardless of what method is used hash/THC/resin only comes from trichomes on the leaves that are used and not from any plant "juices." Bubble hash is just another method of removing/collecting THC/resin for production of hash.


----------



## Demosthenese (Apr 15, 2009)

thc can be gotten using the butane extraction method from all parts of the plant to a varying degree. I know this is true because i make honey oil out of vegetating leaves/stems and clippings all the time. You just grind up all your clippings and stuff down to a powder and then run butane through it under pressure. This will dissolve the small amount of THC that is present in this material and once you boil off the butane you can strait smoke it, eat it, anything; it is pure resin. You can also smoke stem or trich covered leaves and get high to a varrying degree, it just gives you a mad headache because of all the chlorophyll and nitrogen in those parts of the plant. We smoke sensimilla now, but people used to smoke most of the hemp plant back before we started hardcore breeding THC production into the current day MJ plant.

Bubble hash is knocking trichs off the outside of leaves and bud using cold water generally. If you took all the shit u used for bubble hash, dried it and then ground it up and ran butane through it you would get a little bit of honey oil.


----------



## jsgrwn (Apr 15, 2009)

72 hrs darkness is an old hippie fable. plants get energy from the sun, there is no way that taking the energy from a plant can make it do better. and just so you all know, plants are not conscious so they don't "think winter is coming".


----------



## Elove11 (Apr 15, 2009)

^^^ out of the left field!


----------



## Brick Top (Apr 15, 2009)

jsgrwn said:


> 72 hrs darkness is an old hippie fable. plants get energy from the sun, there is no way that taking the energy from a plant can make it do better. and just so you all know, plants are not conscious so they don't "think winter is coming".


 

So it is; "an old hipple fable" eh?




> The Stichting Institute of medical Marijuana (SIMM), the first company to sell marijuana through the pharmicies of Holland, has been investigating the medical possibilities of cannabis, together with TNO laboritories and the University of Leiden.
> 
> One of their discoveries has been that to keep the ripe plants in the dark before harvesting could increase their potency.
> 
> ...


 
Why is it that so few people here read an entire thread before tapping away at their keyboard?


----------



## Brick Top (Apr 15, 2009)

Demosthenese said:


> *thc can be gotten* using the butane extraction method *from all parts of the plant to a varying degree.* I know this is true because i make honey oil out of vegetating leaves/stems and clippings all the time. You just grind up all your clippings and stuff down to a powder and then run butane through it under pressure. *This will dissolve the small amount of THC that is present in this material* and once you boil off the butane you can strait smoke it, eat it, anything; it is pure resin. You can also smoke stem or trich covered leaves and get high to a varrying degree, it just gives you a mad headache because of all the chlorophyll and nitrogen in those parts of the plant. We smoke sensimilla now, but people used to smoke most of the hemp plant back before we started hardcore breeding THC production into the current day MJ plant.
> 
> Bubble hash is knocking trichs off the outside of leaves and bud using cold water generally. If you took all the shit u used for bubble hash, dried it and then ground it up and ran butane through it you would get a little bit of honey oil.


 
I am curious about something. How do you extract THC from portions of a plant where THC never existed? 

The chemicals that THC are made from are secreted by the glands of the trichomes that are resin/THC producing trichomes (not all trichomes produce THC, only about roughly 1% of them) and then in the trichomes the chemicals are combined to produce THC. 

THC is not produced anywhere else in plants so how do you extract THC from portions of plants where no THC exists?


----------



## Da juice (Apr 16, 2009)

sup sorry for not replying sooner but trust me 72 hours of darkness does work there have been scientific studies on this exact subject that tells you this now dont get me wrong im not a scientist but i have done my own tests and they support this claim the way i do it is the last 3 days before harvest while flushing with ph balanced h2o total darkness! Im not saying its a necessary but something you might want to try thanks and good luck growing!


----------



## Demosthenese (Apr 16, 2009)

ill go brush up on my mj anatomy/chemical production before i start throwing technical terms like THC around, fair enough, but it is a fact that you can get honey oil from the stems and leaves of a vegging plant because i do it ALL THE TIME lol, and im pretty sure minute amounts of THC are present in all parts of the plant, including the seeds.
I've done it to bud too, and while the quality is probably better, it's not signifigant. Hypothetically try smoking some stem; it will get you high, if only a little and with a mad headache. If you pack some stem in a pipe and then only smoke the outside layer off of them it will be less horrible, but butane extraction of molecules of THC is definetly the way to go.
So I'll admit a lack of knowledge of what chemical (THC, CBC, CBN as the main canibinoids) it is that is still getting me high since there are hundreads of canabinoids and they all contribute to the high. But you can definetly do it; i just don't want nubs to start throwing away stem they could be making into free hash


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Apr 16, 2009)

I have tryed the 36 hrs dark before harvest a few times (different strains) and personally came to the conclusion that I was wasteing time. I do cut down after 12hrs of dark just before lights on.
And as far as stems go, well I think the writer for high times (Ashely Boudreaux) say's it all on page 88 May 09 issue; 
" Sounds of a needle being uncermoniously draged across an old record. Stems and seeds won't get you high. Stems can be steeped for a lovely tea, which will have some thc in it....enough for a gnat to get stoned."


----------



## Demosthenese (Apr 16, 2009)

like everything else, i bet this depends a lot on strain differences, something people seem to typically forget can be HUGE


----------



## carminef (Sep 19, 2009)

I just put 2 white widows in the dark yesterday following 15 weeks of flowering, I just couldn't get the trichomes to turn amber, but I checked on them this morning and their thick with trichomes. Hopefully this will turn the trichomes to amber, we'll see!


----------



## jsgrwn (Sep 20, 2009)

Brick Top said:


> So it is; "an old hipple fable" eh?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ^^^^defunct bs research company


----------



## Smokealotapotamus (Sep 29, 2009)

Is it possible that instead of stressing them into producing more resin instead they produce male flowers as their last resort? And if so, is it possible that when you cut and hang the buds they could begin seed production since they are still growing to some degree? Or is it pretty much risk free to leave them in the dark?

I am curious cause my plants are about to 12 hours of darkness and ready to harvest..fighting the urge to do it tonight instead of in another day and a half.


----------



## Smokealotapotamus (Sep 29, 2009)

jsgrwn said:


> 72 hrs darkness is an old hippie fable. plants get energy from the sun, there is no way that taking the energy from a plant can make it do better. and just so you all know, plants are not conscious so they don't "think winter is coming".


Plants don't need a conscious. What do you think we change the light cycles for? They are photosensitive. Therefore 72 hrs darkness might just trigger some sort of survival mechanism or hormone production that you don't know about. Aside from your personal opinion you may have about light deprived buds vs non-light deprived buds, I don't see how you would have any real way to know unless you've done some fact gathering or research.


----------



## formula42 (Sep 29, 2009)

I left them in the dark for 24 hrs then cut half then grew the rest 12/12 for another week then cut the rest in the morning


----------



## jsgrwn (Sep 30, 2009)

Smokealotapotamus said:


> Plants don't need a conscious. What do you think we change the light cycles for? They are photosensitive. Therefore 72 hrs darkness might just trigger some sort of survival mechanism or hormone production that you don't know about. Aside from your personal opinion you may have about light deprived buds vs non-light deprived buds, I don't see how you would have any real way to know unless you've done some fact gathering or research.


 i have done many other test and have been growing for many years, so i think i am a bit knowledgable in this subject. and all i can say is that there is *NOTHING* that you or anyone else can do in 24-72 hours that will change/outweigh what you have done for the past several months caring for the plants. resin production would already be dying down by this time in the plants cycle as well, perhaps this is why they turn amber...just my 2 cents


----------



## Green Cross (Sep 30, 2009)

jsgrwn said:


> i have done many other test and have been growing for many years, so i think i am a bit knowledgable in this subject. and all i can say is that there is *NOTHING* that you or anyone else can do in 24-72 hours that will change/outweigh what you have done for the past several months caring for the plants. resin production would already be dying down by this time in the plants cycle as well, perhaps this is why they turn amber...just my 2 cents


Exactly - the THC is already degrading, so why wait 3 more days?  

Sunlight and heat degrade THC so it's good to harvest before daylight, but I've done the 72 hour wait and as far as I can tell I wasted my time. I saw no difference... from the buds I harvested 3 days earlier.


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Oct 2, 2009)

jsgrwn said:


> i have done many other test and have been growing for many years, so i think i am a bit knowledgable in this subject. and all i can say is that there is *NOTHING* that you or anyone else can do in 24-72 hours that will change/outweigh what you have done for the past several months caring for the plants. resin production would already be dying down by this time in the plants cycle as well, perhaps this is why they turn amber...just my 2 cents





Green Cross said:


> Exactly - the THC is already degrading, so why wait 3 more days?
> 
> Sunlight and heat degrade THC so it's good to harvest before daylight, but I've done the 72 hour wait and as far as I can tell I wasted my time. I saw no difference... from the buds I harvested 3 days earlier.


Same here. Been there, tryed that, never a change in any of the 5 strains I tryed.


----------



## kkkllol (Oct 3, 2009)

what about keeping the light on for 72 hours before harvesting ,more light more thc maybe , just an opposite guess im bored.


----------



## growerboy (Oct 3, 2009)

Elove11 said:


> quick q
> 
> say if my trichs wernt at my desired level of amber/cloudy but close...could i try the 72 hrs of dark? and woulod u think there would be any more trich development? or am i just way to high to grasp this right now


I too would like to know the answer to that question


----------



## Highhunter (Oct 3, 2009)

ur signature is mighty accurate ^


----------



## Highhunter (Oct 3, 2009)

Highhunter said:


> ur signature is mighty accurate ^


To the guy above the guy who just posted


----------



## Brick Top (Oct 3, 2009)

Demosthenese said:


> ill go brush up on my mj anatomy/chemical production before i start throwing technical terms like THC around, fair enough, *but it is a fact that you can get honey oil from the stems and leaves of a vegging plant because i do it ALL THE TIME lol,* *and im pretty sure minute amounts of THC are present in all parts of the plant, including the seeds.*


 
I am sorry to have to be the one to have to tell you this but you are wrong. THC is created within the trichome-head and no where else on or in a marijuana plant, and definitely not in seeds. You cannot find THC anywhere in a marijuana plant other then in the trichome-head where it is created and then stored. 
&#12288;
If you get, as you put it; "honey oil" from stems and leaves is only because they are covered with trichomes with THC producing resin-heads on them. If not what you are getting is not; "honey oil."





*What are Trichomes?* 








*capitate stalked trichome photo by:* Eirik

Although cannabis resin glands called trichomes are structurally diverse, they come in three basic varieties: 


*Bulbous:* 
The _bulbous_ type is the smallest (15-30 micron). From one to four cells make up the "foot" and "stalk," and one to four cells make up the "head" of the gland. Head cells secrete a resin - presumably cannabinoids, and related compounds which accumulate between the head cells and the cuticle. When the gland matures, a nipple-like protrusion may form on the membrane from the pressure of the accumulating resin. The bulbous glands are found scattered about the surfaces of the above-ground plant parts. 

*Capitate-Sessile:* 
The second type of gland is much larger & is more numerous than the bulbous glands. They are called capitate, which means having a globular-shaped head. On immature plants, the heads lie flush, appearing not to have a stalk and are called _capitate sessile_. They actually have a stalk that is one cell high, although it may not be visible beneath the globular head. The head is composed of usually eight, but up to 16 cells, that form a convex rosette. These cells secrete cannabinoids, and related compounds which accumulate between the rosette and it's outer membrane. This gives it a spherical shape. The gland measures from 25 to 100 micron across. 

*Capitate-Stalked:* 
Cannabinoids are most abundant in the _capitate-stalked_ gland which consists of a tier of secretory disc cells subtending a large non-cellular secretory cavity. During flowering the capitate glands that appear on the newly formed plant parts take on a third form. Some of the glands are raised to a height of 150 to 500 micron when their stalks elongate. These capitate-stalked glands appear during flowering and form their densest cover on the female flower bracts. They are also highly concentrated on the small leaves that accompany the flowers. The male flowers have stalked glands on the sepals, but they are smaller and less concentrated than on the female bracts. Male flowers form a row of very large capitate glands along the opposite sides of anthers. 







*photo by:* Proof_of_the_pudding






*photo by:* Proof_of_the_pudding
The figures above denote capitate-stalked trichomes with green arrows, the bulbous trichomes with yellow arrows & the red arrows mark the capitate-sessile trichomes. Cyan arrows denote cystolith hairs. 

*Life inside a capitate-stalked trichome* 





*image by:* Snaps_Provolone
Disc cells, attached to leaf or bract by stipe cells _(*RED*)_ & basal cells _(*GREEN*)_, release fibrillar wall matrix into secretory cavity where it contributes to thickening of subcuticular wall during enlargement of secretory cavity. Plastids _(*ORANGE*)_ in disc cells produce secretions called lipoplasts which synthesize quantities of lipophilic substances that accumulate outside the plasma membrane, migrating into the endoplasmic reticular cytoplasm and through the plasma membrane and cell wall into the secretory cavity where they form vesicles _(*BLUE*)_ in the secretory cavity. Vesicles in contact with the subcuticular wall release contents that contribute to the growth of the cuticle during the enlargement of the secretory cavity. THC occurs in the walls, fibrillar matrix & other contents surrounding the vesicles, but not in the vesicles. Trace amounts of THC is present in the disc cells. 






*photo by:* Eirik


*When to harvest your trichomes* 
There are several schools of thought as to when it is the time to harvest. I shall attempt to explain how you can determine the harvesting time that will produce the most favorable psychoactive effect for your individual preferences. 

We are most concerned with the capitate-stalked trichomes, as these contain the overwhelming majority of the psychoactive cannabinoids _(THC, THCV, CBN)_. Different cannabinoids affect the high in a multifaceted manner. 

*THC:* 
delta-9-tetrahydrocannabinol & delta-8-tetrahydrocannabinol - THC mimics the action of anandamide, a neurotransmitter produced naturally in the body, which binds with the cannabinoid receptors in the brain to produce the ?high? associated with marijuana. THC possesses high UV-B _(280-315 nm)_ absorption properties. 

*THCV:* 
tetrahydrocannabivarin - prevalent in certain South African and Southeast Asian strains of cannabis. It is said to produce a ?clearer high? & seems to possess many of the therapeutic properties of THC. 

*CBD:* 
cannabidiol - previously believed to be psychoactive, or to contribute to the high by interacting with other cannabinoids, conversely the most recent research indicates that CBD has negligible effect on the high, it is however a strong anti-inflammatory, and may take the edge off some THC effects, such as anxiety. CBD as a non-psychoactive cannabinoid appears to be helpful for many medical conditions. CBD biosynthesizes into cannabinol (CBN) & tetrahydrocannabinol (THC). 

*CBN:* 
cannabinol - a degradation product of THC, produces a depressant effect, ?fuzzy? forehead. 

*CBC:* 
cannabichromene - non-psychoactive , a precursor to THC. 

*CBG:* 
cannabigerol - non-psychoactive, hemp strains often posses elevated levels of CBG while possessing only trace amounts of THC. 

Heavy trichome production is not necessarily an indication of a potent plant. Some hemp strains have moderate layers of trichomes yet pack only a strong headache. In a drug strain, a thick layer of trichomes is a symbol that it may well posses an elevated potency level, but it is certainly not a guarantee. 

What defines a cannabis drug strain is the plant's ability to produce THC & THCV. 

A small 25x or stronger pocket microscope, which can be picked up inexpensively at an electronics store like Radio Shack, works well for getting a closer peek at your trichome development. We are examining are the capitate stalked glandular trichomes, the coloration of these gland heads can vary between strains and maturity. Most strains start with clear or slightly amber heads which gradually become cloudy or opaque when THC levels have peaked and are beginning to degrade. Regardless of the initial color of the secretory cavity, with careful observation you should be able to see a _change in coloration_ as maturity levels off. 

Some cultivators wait for about half of the secretory cavities to go opaque before harvesting, to ensure maximum THC levels in the finished product. Of course nothing tells the truth more than your own perception, so try samples at various stages to see what is best for you & the _phenotype_ your are growing. While you may be increasing the total THC level in the bud by allowing half of the glands to go opaque, the bud will also have a larger percentage of THC breakdown products such as CBN, which is why some people choose to harvest earlier while most of the secretory cavities are still clear. 

Indica varieties will usually have a 10-15 day harvest window to work with. Sativas and Indica/Sativa hybrids often have an extended period to work with. 






*photo by:* Eirik






*photo by:* Proof_of_the_pudding
The figures above denotes clear trichomes with green arrows, the cloudy trichomes with yellow arrows & the red arrows mark the amber trichomes. 

*Why did trichomes evolve in nature?* 
Cannabis has evolved trichomes for a multitude of uses in nature, some of these require THC & other cannabinoids to be effective, and others that do not. 

*Insect Protection:* 
Many insects find the thick coating of trichomes unpleasant, this offers a level of protection for the developing seeds. 

*Animals:* 
The layer of trichomes and cystolith hairs makes cannabis less palatable to many herbivores & omnivores. 

*Desiccation:* 
The layer of trichomes helps to 'insulate' the pistilate (female) flower from low humidity levels and high wind. 

*UV-B Light:* 
UV-B light is harmful to living things, THC has very high UV-B adsorption properties, thus cannabis evolution may have favored the evolution of genotypes that produced these THC laden capitate-stalked trichomes as a built in 'sun-screen' for protection against UV-B light rays. 

*Fungal Protection:* 
Some of the compounds present in the trichomes actually inhibit the growths of some types of fungus. 

Quite possibly, the most important reason for the evolution of the THC laden capitate-stalked trichomes is the intercession of man in the natural selection process, favoring genotypes that produce copious amounts of THC laden trichomes. 


*Inside the Trichome*




By Bubbleman and Jeremiah Vandermeer, Cannabis Culture - Thursday, June 11 2009 Tags: 

CC Magazine Feature Articles
CC74
Grow Features
Headline News
Budshots
GROWING
SCIENCES
Trichomes





CANNABIS CULTURE - _An up-close look at the THC-producing resin glands of the cannabis plant through pot-ographer Bubbleman's macro lens._ 
If youve seen pictures of mature cannabis plants taken with a macroscopic lens thats zoomed-in very close, then youve undoubtedly noticed the many glistening translucent resin glands protruding from the buds, leaves, and just about everywhere else on the plant (see Stalking Trichomes, CC #72). Most marijuana growers and readers of pot magazines are quite familiar  and some downright obsessed  with these resinous outgrowths known as trichomes. You may have also read that the sticky coating of trichomes is home to the active ingredients in cannabis  the stuff that gets you high and has all the medical benefits  tetrahydrocannabinol (THC), cannabidiol (CBD), and other cannabinoids. But have you ever wondered exactly what the trichomes do for the cannabis plant, or what biological purpose they serve? 
Sticky resinous growths knows as trichomes are home to the active ingredients in cannabis. (Click picture to enlarge)*Evolution of Trichomes*
In nature, only the strong survive, and it is hypothesized by biologists that trichomes evolved as a defense mechanism of the cannabis plant against a range of potential enemies (1). Trichomes, from the Greek meaning growth of hair, act as an evolutionary shield, protecting the plant and its seeds from the dangers of its environment, allowing it to reproduce. These adhesive sprouts form a protective layer against offensive insects, preventing them from reaching the surface of the plant. The chemicals in the trichomes make cannabis less palatable to hungry animals and can inhibit the growth of some types of fungus. The resin also helps to insulate the plant from high wind and low humidity, and acts as a natural sun-screen in protecting against UV-B light rays. But since trichomes contain euphoric properties attractive to humans, it may be man who has had the most influence on the plants development through many years of favoring strains that consistently produce more of these gooey resin heads.
*Trichome Types*
Trichomes grow in numerous shapes and sizes on many types of plants. The cannabis plant has developed three main types (from NationMaster Encyclopedia):
Bulbous: This type is the smallest (15 to 30 micrometers). From one to four cells make up the foot and stalk, and one to four cells make up the head of the gland. Head cells secrete a resin, presumably cannabinoids, and related compounds that accumulate between the head cells and the cuticle. When the gland matures, a nipple-like protrusion may form on the membrane from the pressure of accumulating resin. The bulbous glands are found scattered about the surfaces of the aboveground plant parts. [Pictured below.]

Capitate-Sessile: The second type of gland is larger (25 to 100 micrometers) and more numerous than the bulbous glands. They are called capitate, which means having a globular-shaped head. On immature plants, the heads lie flush, appearing not to have a stalk and are called capitate sessile. They have a stalk that is one cell high, although it may not be visible beneath the globular head. The head is composed of usually eight, but up to 16 cells, that form a convex rosette. These cells secrete cannabinoids and related compounds that accumulate between the rosette and its outer membrane. This gives it a spherical shape. 
Capitate-Stalked: Cannabinoids are most abundant in the capitate-stalked glands, which consists of a tier of secretory disc cells subtending a large non-cellular secretory cavity. During flowering, the capitate glands that appear on the newly formed plant parts take on a third form. Some of the glands are raised to a height of 150 to 500 micrometres when their stalks elongate. These capitate-stalked glands appear during flowering and form their densest cover on the female flower bracts [specialized leaves that cover the seeds]. They are also highly concentrated on the small leaves that accompany the flowers. The male flowers have some stalked glands, but they are smaller and less concentrated than on the female. (2)
*Cannabinoids*
Cannabinoids are a group of chemical compounds that occur naturally in the cannabis plant, first discovered in the 1940s. When consumed by humans, the chemicals bind to CB1 and CB2 cannabinoid receptors in the brain and body, causing euphoria and other effects. The broader definition includes three general types: phytocannabinoids, which occur uniquely in the cannabis plant; endogenous cannabinoids, produced by the bodies of humans and other mammals, birds, fish, and reptiles; and synthetic cannabinoids, which are related compounds produced in laboratories. Cannabinoids present in the cannabis plant include THC, CBD, cannabinol (CBN), cannabichromene (CBC), cannabigerol (CBG), and tetrahydrocannabivarin (THCV).
*Inside* *the Trichome*

*THC and other cannabinoids are produced in only one place on the cannabis plant: inside the heads of the*
*capitate-stalked trichomes.* 

How it happens: Organelles produced by the plant called Vacuoles  which contain phenols, a chemical compound similar to alcohol [pictured at right in blue], and another type of organelle called plastids  containing hydrocarbons called terpenes [red], make their way up the trichome stalk [green] and combine inside the secretory cavity into a fibrous mat [yellow]. This concentrated mat is hit by UV-B light waves, causing the creation of cannabinoids. Since all of the psychoactive ingredients are produced inside the trichome, these tiny resin hairs have long been sought after by hash and oil makers and can be separated from the plant and harvested in a variety of ways (3).
*Potency and Tricomes*
Many media outlets and politicians say the potency of todays pot has increased dramatically in the last 30 years, claiming it contains anywhere from 10%-40% THC. Most are dubious claims, as it is quite obvious that a sample of herbal plant material does not consist of nearly half THC, but there is still much debate on the issue of potency classification. One thing is for sure; heavy trichome production does not necessarily mean higher potency, because the resins inside the trichome may or may not contain high levels of THC and other active ingredients. Some speculate that the percentage levels refer to the amount of THC in the oils produced inside the resin glands, but new studies show that cannabinoids other than THC also have distinctive effects on brain functions and cause correspondingly different effects on human cognition and psychiatric symptoms (4). This makes gauging the potency or strength of cannabis plants very difficult, as different cannabinoid level combinations may induce different types of highs. (For more information, see Pot Potency CC #34.)



*




 *​


----------



## dgk4life (Oct 3, 2009)

stick pins in your stalks cut fan leaves boil roots as well and u will have the dankest shit ever..... oh wait back to reality


----------



## Brick Top (Oct 3, 2009)

dgk4life said:


> stick pins in your stalks cut fan leaves boil roots as well and u will have the dankest shit ever..... oh wait back to reality


 

There is validity to the 72-hours of darkness practice but what far to many people seem to miss or ignore in the findings of the study was how it said "SOME" strains had up to a 30% increase in levels of THC. 
&#12288;
It said "some." Others may have had much more minor increases and some may not have had any increase at all. 

It would largely depend on genetics, or at least I would expect it would, so unless someone knows the strain they are growing will not gain from a 72-hour period of darkness I say why not let the last 72-hours of the plants life be in darkness? 

You may gain and if you do it may be an imperceptible amount and it might be a great deal and even if you do not gain, or not gain enough that your senses are capable of detecting the minor difference, you have not lost anything. It is not like you added 3 days more until you harvest, you still harvest when you would but the plants are just in darkness the last 3 days. 
&#12288;
But there is no way I could ever believe that there would not be some net gain in at least most strains if not all strains. It might take scientific equipment to detect it but I have to believe there would be an increase in levels of THC.
&#12288;
By giving 72-hours of darkness you just cut out three light cycles, that is three cycles when THC would be broken down by light rays and replaced those hours of light with hours of darkness when growth and THC production are running at their most efficient. 
&#12288;
It might, as I said, come down to genetics but also to some degree possibly even general plant condition. What it might all boil down to is how much stored energy a plant will have to run on for extended periods of darkness. If one strain or plant runs out of energy after 22-hours of darkness then it will not be producing any more THC so the next 50-hours would be a waste. 
&#12288;
So maybe some strains can store up much larger amounts of energy and that might even be where general plant condition comes in. 

A healthier fuller more lush plant would better be able to collect and store energy than a straggly sickly plant of the same strain. So possibly just having healthier fuller lusher plants may even play some part in how much THC gain someone might have. 

By that point many nutrients stored in leaves have been in the process of being consumed by the plant/buds but until they are dried and dead they may still contain some stored energy for the buds to rely on. If so that would be one more argument for not trimming fan leaves.


----------



## dgk4life (Oct 3, 2009)

just sayin a grower that knows what there doin doesnt have to resort to such myths.. afterall if u couldnt get it done in the first 8 -10 weeks what makes u think u can accomplish it in 3 days


----------



## growerboy (Oct 3, 2009)

Brick Top said:


> You may gain and if you do it may be an imperceptible amount and it might be a great deal and even if you do not gain, or not gain enough that your senses are capable of detecting the minor difference, you have not lost anything. *It is not like you added 3 days more until you harvest, you still harvest when you would* but the plants are just in darkness the last 3 days.
> &#12288;
> By giving 72-hours of darkness you just cut out three light cycles, that is three cycles when THC would be broken down by light rays and replaced those hours of light with hours of darkness when growth and THC production are running at their most efficient.


Hi Brick Top, thanks for your usual usefulness and precision of great info you provide!

So you are saying that the trich ratio we can observe right before the 72 hours dark period, will stay the same after 3 days of dark?

As I asked in another thread, I'm fearing that 3 dark days may increase too much the amber trich ratio. But I'm unsure if my assumption is correct.

So, do trichs mature in darkness, or they just react to light (turning from clear to milk and then to amber)?


----------



## smokinmayne (Oct 3, 2009)

Very interesting points brick top brings up

At harvest if you are at your desired trichomes ratio and your fan leaves are still green and lush---the plant us able to store more energy for longer periods of dark---thus benefiting from the darkness

while if your plant is already pulling all it's energy from it's leaves and is not able to store energy for that darkness may not benefit as much as a healthier plant

good shit mane


----------



## Elyod413 (Dec 24, 2009)

Brick Top said:


> The Stichting Institute of medical Marijuana (SIMM), the first company to sell marijuana through the pharmicies of Holland, has been investigating the medical possibilities of cannabis, together with TNO laboritories and the University of Leiden.
> 
> One of their discoveries has been that to keep the ripe plants in the dark before harvesting could increase their potency.
> 
> ...


If you stop and think about this it makes sense. In the wild the plant would be producing seeds but since we control reproductive cycle it is just growing bud. By putting it into darkness for x number of hours, the plant will send its energy into making a "seed" that will survive until it can find a viable place to grow. From all the responses it doesn't seem like it harms the end product to try it.


----------



## bubbleobill (Dec 24, 2009)

Where does this seemingly magical energy reside? In the roots? Because otherwise I leave most of my buds on stems to dry, is this not having the same effect?


----------



## jsgrwn (Dec 24, 2009)

this is all bs, with the same lame defunct references. what a croc


----------



## jsgrwn (Dec 24, 2009)

furthermore, some seed co's in the dam will give additional light near harvest...like greenhouse...this darkness theory is as good as starving your car of gas to make it go faster...what?...it weighs less so is should ge faster right?...I call BS


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 24, 2009)

Elyod413 said:


> If you stop and think about this it makes sense. In the wild the plant would be producing seeds but since we control reproductive cycle it is just growing bud. By putting it into darkness for x number of hours, the plant will send its energy into making a "seed" that will survive until it can find a viable place to grow. From all the responses it doesn't seem like it harms the end product to try it.


 if u stop to think about what u said . your a idiot.. if this is true y not grow plants in the dark..oh yeah cause they need fuckin light.. go boil your roots and stab your plants wit thumbtacks i hear that helps increase thc production too.


----------



## fulbright (Dec 28, 2009)

jsgrwn said:


> this is all bs, with the same lame defunct references. what a croc


As far as I can see, (and I've read this whole thread) you've done nothing to actually *refute* the data Brick Top has put out. You called SIMM a defunct and BS research company. I'll give you it may be defunct now, as they seem to have disappeared from the news around 2004. (Their funding was most likely cut, due to the lack of participants in the medical marijuana program.)

But how exactly is their research bull shit? Tell me what makes it croc? If you have evidence that SIMM's research findings are incorrect, then *please* share that. Because that would be incredible kind and helpful to this thread.

And may I suggest that in the future, rather than simply insult the things you disagree with, you give substantial proof that your stance is right or else STFU?


----------



## businessmen (Dec 28, 2009)

Nobody has answered the question Im wondering. But it was asked 4 times! Do you start the dark cycle when your trichs are where you want em? Or start it when you think they need another 3 days. And then they continue getting amber in the dark?


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 28, 2009)

fulbright said:


> As far as I can see, (and I've read this whole thread) you've done nothing to actually *refute* the data Brick Top has put out. You called SIMM a defunct and BS research company. I'll give you it may be defunct now, as they seem to have disappeared from the news around 2004. (Their funding was most likely cut, due to the lack of participants in the medical marijuana program.)
> 
> But how exactly is their research bull shit? Tell me what makes it croc? If you have evidence that SIMM's research findings are incorrect, then *please* share that. Because that would be incredible kind and helpful to this thread.
> 
> And may I suggest that in the future, rather than simply insult the things you disagree with, you give substantial proof that your stance is right or else STFU?


brick top himself is bs.. have u ever seen one of his grows? no no one has cause he dont even grow pot.. should b more careful who u rely on for credible information.. dark b4 harvest does nothing


----------



## businessmen (Dec 29, 2009)

I thought there were better arguments for this, than against it. Not to sure I wanna try though. 

BUT NOBODY WILL ANSWER WHEN TO PUT THE DAMN PLANTS INTO THE DARK! When the trichs are ready? Or 3 days before you think they will be ready?


----------



## socomplicated (Dec 29, 2009)

if harvesting a plant just before you turn your lights on in the morning helps, then why wouldnt it help putting them in the dark for longer before harvest??? you argue that it doesnt help and yet you harvest after your plant sees nothing but darkness for 12 hours... and if youre harvesting 3 days from today and you turn your lights of for that time, how are you wasting your time?? obviously the plant is more potent w thc after the 12 hours, if ppl think that 72 hours wont do n e thing, then whats to believe that the initial 12 will... answer me that???


----------



## Kreyonic (Dec 29, 2009)

Brick Top said:


> I am sorry to have to be the one to have to tell you this but you are wrong. THC is created within the trichome-head and no where else on or in a marijuana plant, and definitely not in seeds. You cannot find THC anywhere in a marijuana plant other then in the trichome-head where it is created and then stored.
> &#12288;
> If you get, as you put it; "honey oil" from stems and leaves is only because they are covered with trichomes with THC producing resin-heads on them. If not what you are getting is not; "honey oil."
> 
> ...


 This was by FAR the best post Ive ever seen on this forum. FIlled with complete information and acurate at that. 
Kudos, props and dankness should befall the poster...


----------



## EFF U OBAMA, REID, PELOSI (Dec 29, 2009)

socomplicated said:


> if harvesting a plant just before you turn your lights on in the morning helps, then why wouldnt it help putting them in the dark for longer before harvest??? you argue that it doesnt help and yet you harvest after your plant sees nothing but darkness for 12 hours... and if youre harvesting 3 days from today and you turn your lights of for that time, how are you wasting your time?? obviously the plant is more potent w thc after the 12 hours, if ppl think that 72 hours wont do n e thing, then whats to believe that the initial 12 will... answer me that???


Ive tried what cervantes said about the buds getting oily and full of resin if you givem 24 dark..then chop em...and ive tried the other way also..and it seems that they are stickier and taste better when put in dark..then cut...I have 15 coming out of my garden..into a dark bathroom 2nite before showtime at the appolo.(lights come on)...that way they will only need 12 more before the cut..I scoped them last night and they looked mostly milky white with some amber..and some clear but not as many as the milk and amber. that works for me and the kind....hope that helped you business...peace


----------



## socomplicated (Dec 29, 2009)

ok that doesnt answer my question. y wouldnt a longer than 48-72 hr dark period be better if doing it the last 12-24 hrs helps? wouldnt you think that it would be a benifit to do it a few hrs longer ??


----------



## EFF U OBAMA, REID, PELOSI (Dec 29, 2009)

socomplicated said:


> ok that doesnt answer my question. y wouldnt a longer than 48-72 hr dark period be better if doing it the last 12-24 hrs helps? wouldnt you think that it would be a benifit to do it a few hrs longer ??


yeah,,heah...the only way is to try it....I was trying to reply to business' question..but i fucked up...theres no hurt to trying..got another batch in 2 weeks...the shit is dank anyway..PPP strain..gonna try 36..then scope it..gotta go to work upstairs now...get back to you guys...happy marijuanica to all!!


----------



## jsgrwn (Dec 29, 2009)

fulbright said:


> As far as I can see, (and I've read this whole thread) you've done nothing to actually *refute* the data Brick Top has put out. You called SIMM a defunct and BS research company. I'll give you it may be defunct now, as they seem to have disappeared from the news around 2004. (Their funding was most likely cut, due to the lack of participants in the medical marijuana program.)
> 
> But how exactly is their research bull shit? Tell me what makes it croc? If you have evidence that SIMM's research findings are incorrect, then *please* share that. Because that would be incredible kind and helpful to this thread.
> 
> And may I suggest that in the future, rather than simply insult the things you disagree with, you give substantial proof that your stance is right or else STFU?


refute? are you a fuckin moron? noobs suck! thanx for the input. do u know what defunct means? substantial proof? what proof have you seen against my comments? if you have read my threads, you would know i have been at it for a bit and tested chemical differences in diff light conditions. just because you read this "whole thread" and bought into it doesnt mean shit. no need to "refute" when the arguement is imaginary...keep fighting the good fight bro.


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 29, 2009)

if it was true then ppl wouldnt even grow with light bc dark makes pot stronger.. so in the believers own words if 12 hrs help y not 3 days.. well if 3 days is better then 12 hrs why not a week.. and if a week is good y not a month and shit why not the entire grow cycle?? cause its garbage go boil your fuckin roots and keep your plants in the dark.. u still wont be able to touch the quality of the pot grown on this site.. i hate the way this argument gets popped up by newbs every fuckin month.. sit back and learn


----------



## socomplicated (Dec 30, 2009)

i asked a question smart ass..... y would you put a plant in 12 hours of darkness?? where is the line crossed on hours of darkness at the end of flowering? and scientificly explain it... if you can come up with a better explanation than bricktop of y it doesnt help, then i might believe you... but youre doin the same thing by sayin its bullshit and doesnt work, when its abviously been tested... honestly, all of us noobs get our fuckin "retarted noob" information from retarded fuckin "know it all assholes" like yourself.... if someone told me that your mom sucked dick better after 24 hours in the dark, you better believe im gonna put that bitch in pure darkness for 24 hours....


----------



## thewinghunter (Dec 30, 2009)

Brick Top said:


> The Stichting Institute of medical Marijuana (SIMM), the first company to sell marijuana through the pharmicies of Holland, has been investigating the medical possibilities of cannabis, together with TNO laboritories and the University of Leiden.
> 
> One of their discoveries has been that to keep the ripe plants in the dark before harvesting could increase their potency.
> 
> ...


 
thank you for the info!


----------



## businessmen (Dec 30, 2009)

Do you guys see a difference on the magnifying glass after the dark? What is actually happening? More new clear trichomes pop up? Maybe you just really like the high of clear trichomes and should really harvest sooner, not necessarily put them in 3 days dark. Just throwing out ideas.


----------



## puntacometa (Jan 8, 2010)

businessmen said:


> Do you guys see a difference on the magnifying glass after the dark? What is actually happening? More new clear trichomes pop up? Maybe you just really like the high of clear trichomes and should really harvest sooner, not necessarily put them in 3 days dark. Just throwing out ideas.


Interesting that no one has been able to really answer this. I've got a monster White Rhino that will be 9 weeks into flower on Sunday with clear trichs right now. I've also got a room where I could black it out completely. I'd love to be able to cut it on Monday but I also don't want to fuck it up.


----------



## jsgrwn (Jan 9, 2010)

socomplicated said:


> i asked a question smart ass..... y would you put a plant in 12 hours of darkness?? where is the line crossed on hours of darkness at the end of flowering? and scientificly explain it... if you can come up with a better explanation than bricktop of y it doesnt help, then i might believe you... but youre doin the same thing by sayin its bullshit and doesnt work, when its abviously been tested... honestly, all of us noobs get our fuckin "retarted noob" information from retarded fuckin "know it all assholes" like yourself.... if someone told me that your mom sucked dick better after 24 hours in the dark, you better believe im gonna put that bitch in pure darkness for 24 hours....


 gotta get personal? fyi, most peoples moms are not into bitches or fags so it looks like you are out. srry bro. and with a tude like that you will continue growing okay weed, YOU WILL NEVER PRODUCE THE GANJA THAT YOU SEE ON HERE. so take your bag of seed and your flashlight and go get back in the closet.


----------



## smitty420420 (Jan 11, 2010)

ive always wondered about the 72 hrs of darkness ive also heard it needs to breed from a white widow or on down the line to help but that could b just more bs


----------



## Twistedfunk (Jan 11, 2010)

THC breaks down during the day under the light. THC is regenerated during the dark phase. The plants can only function for 72 hours before needing more energy. Some strains respond better to this treatment then others so if you tried it and saw no improvement that doesnt mean stop doing it. If it didn't increase the potency then you at least made sure that your plant's grow juice was in the roots and not in the buds during the time you chopped which is a great start to a cure.


----------



## kstampy (Jan 11, 2010)

So... During the 72 hour darkness there is no watering right? 

Even IF it did not help you at all as far as "thc or bud gain", at the very minimum you would be making it easier to harvest by drying out and leaching for 3 days straight and saving 36 hours worth of electricity that comes out of your wallet? 

Has anyone SEEN or taken PICS of the difference in trichs after the 3 days of darkness? Do you gain more trichs or do your trich degrade or swell or what do you actually SEE (with your own eyes, not theoretically with scientific facts) if anything? Were you running a sativa or indica? was it a bush or a sog grow or lollipopped or what? 

We need less "know it all" arguing over internet forums and more credable information and accepting of others opinions. Some people are SO not open minded, their loss. Even then, if you disagree, at the very least you really don't have to bitch at each other like little school girls. 

I come here to learn. Half of what I read are really dumb arguments that just make finding the good information more difficult. But at the end of the day... I TAKE THAT INFORMATION, READ INTO IT MORE OR LESS AND FORM A LOGICAL OPINION OF -->MY OWN!<-- And leave it at that, no arguments. Put your e-peens away.

Anyway, appreciate the info some of you guys put into the post. Wheres the OP?? I want to know what happened to your crop? I'm thinking about trying this but I still have 6 weeks to go.


----------



## Twistedfunk (Jan 15, 2010)

Watering is unnecessary during the 72 hours because she is barely functioning, lights are off and heat shouldn't be an issue. I do this for EVERY one of my girls and my product is unbelievably smooth after curing. Most dispensaries around here can't even boast that. On a majority of plants I have done this to, there is no visible change but on some there is. (its about genetic dispositions) They become more resinous and maturation seems to occur at an accelerated rate. On the plants that do not benefit from an increased resin production, there is still the benefit of making sure none of the horrible tasting stuff is up in the buds when you harvest and is down in the roots instead. Win -> Win


----------



## rabidcow (Jan 17, 2010)

here is the strain description from my widow from atitude flying dutchman seeds. Copied and pasted.

It's suggested to flower (12 hour light) this marijuana variety for 8 weeks, but 10 weeks will really give her the crystals you are after. Try to turn the lights off altogether the final 2 weeks of the flowering cycle- or at least down to 8 hours. This keeps the flowers from re-growth and stresses the plant into giving up its last drop of goodness as crystal to protect the flower! The buds have so much THC on them that it is hard to see them at all.

Ok, same horse is dead lets beat it from this point of view. Why the fuck is flying dutchman going to tell you to " Try to turn the lights off altogether the final 2 weeks "?
I love the phrase "Try to" here. What the fuck do they mean try to?
Either do it or dont.
But the idea that this seed distributor would put/pay a guy or girl in a desk, To write that up if they didnt feel it would benifit the consumer makes no sense. I mean, we have all read some shit in these strain descriptions that just kinda made ya laugh cause it is basicly the same shit just a little processed through the thesaurus. I even dispute some of the claims some sites/seed banks make as to what it could cure/help. Just find this particular description fucking out there, I bought it tho i guess lol. 
So, they say last 2 weeks...... no light........ I would pay 50 bucks to have a conversation with anybody who actualy did this. This isnt an offer, i mean on what planet could i make this offer and you wouldnt have a 99% rate of fucking liars looking for a free 50 bucks
Ok i am high you caught me. on topic. Lights off for 2 weeks and let my plants just sit there. If i had 100 plants in pots, sure i would put 1 in the dark for 2 weeks. But I dont.
Still tho, why Flying Dutchmen White Widow Feminized peoples say that?


----------



## jsgrwn (Jan 18, 2010)

rabidcow said:


> here is the strain description from my widow from atitude flying dutchman seeds. Copied and pasted.
> 
> It's suggested to flower (12 hour light) this marijuana variety for 8 weeks, but 10 weeks will really give her the crystals you are after. Try to turn the lights off altogether the final 2 weeks of the flowering cycle- or at least down to 8 hours. This keeps the flowers from re-growth and stresses the plant into giving up its last drop of goodness as crystal to protect the flower! The buds have so much THC on them that it is hard to see them at all.
> 
> ...


all i can say is...marketing...perhaps it is similar to the reason some say 800 gr per sq ft. but dutchmen says only 150gr, pretty realistic. 

I have seen some seed companies stating that a few extra hours is the way to go. beats me brother


----------



## rabidcow (Jan 18, 2010)

ya i know, those yield figures almost discredit any other info you read from those people. then there is the realistic yield offered buy dutchman. then they go and ruin it buy saying 2 weeks in the dark. LOL. i really just want to find 1 person that did that shit.i know i aint doin it, butwho the fuck does this?
to me it is so out there to even suggest that. its almost like their saying,: ya try that shit you stupid".lol in a paranoid state it makes me think my seeds were rubbish..............


----------



## potsmokinsumbitch (May 11, 2010)

Umm Brick I belive the institute says "could" not "does" increase their potency. heee


----------



## Barrelhse (Oct 5, 2011)

Smokealotapotamus said:


> Is it possible that instead of stressing them into producing more resin instead they produce male flowers as their last resort? And if so, is it possible that when you cut and hang the buds they could begin seed production since they are still growing to some degree? Or is it pretty much risk free to leave them in the dark?
> 
> I am curious cause my plants are about to 12 hours of darkness and ready to harvest..fighting the urge to do it tonight instead of in another day and a half.


 I'm not sure about the dark method, although I have one in the dark now. Some say that the light breaks down the trichs, so by doing this the new trichs aren't exposed to light as they are produced. Be careful about bud rot- dark and cold can kick it off; try to keep a fan on the plants if you can.


----------



## gearaholic (Oct 5, 2011)

this is very interesting!!! i really wish i would have read this before 3 days ago when i just harvested lol


----------



## urban1026835 (Jun 22, 2013)

ok so im day 58 right now two ladies and at lights out i will be putting the indica dom in darkness for 24-36 hours because all though there is some good info here nothing beats the real experience of do it yourself im gonna take a pic right now with my shit cam so i doubt there will be much difference in photos before and after but i always like a photo reference and a shitty pic is better than no pic right


----------



## 420DankStank (Mar 27, 2014)

Demosthenese said:


> ill go brush up on my mj anatomy/chemical production before i start throwing technical terms like THC around, fair enough, but it is a fact that you can get honey oil from the stems and leaves of a vegging plant because i do it ALL THE TIME lol, and im pretty sure minute amounts of THC are present in all parts of the plant, including the seeds.
> I've done it to bud too, and while the quality is probably better, it's not signifigant. Hypothetically try smoking some stem; it will get you high, if only a little and with a mad headache. If you pack some stem in a pipe and then only smoke the outside layer off of them it will be less horrible, but butane extraction of molecules of THC is definetly the way to go.
> So I'll admit a lack of knowledge of what chemical (THC, CBC, CBN as the main canibinoids) it is that is still getting me high since there are hundreads of canabinoids and they all contribute to the high. But you can definetly do it; i just don't want nubs to start throwing away stem they could be making into free hash


You are getting high from the butane. Not the absent THC. As others said, the THC is only located in the bulbs of the trichomes. So making butane hash out of the stems and fan leaves isn't really getting high amounts of THC. You are just pushing butane through it, drying it out, and smoking it. The effects of smoking butane are almost the same as smoking marijuana. The difference is that you are adding a bunch of intoxicants. If you continue to use BHO in large amounts, you risk liver damage, paralysis, death, etc. Just b/c your butane says 'Food Grade' doesn't mean it is ok to consume. Food Grade just means that is acceptable to clean counters and knives used to cook with.

*Neurotoxic Effects from Butane Gas

Acute Intoxication
Because butane gas inhalants enter through the pulmonary system, they immediately enter into the blood supply and within seconds produce intoxication. The acute effects of inhalants include dizziness, hypertension (increased blood pressure), tachycardia (increased heart rate), impaired coordination, disorientation, temporal distortion, confusion, thick slurred speech, delirium, hallucinations, assaults and suicide attempts. Depending upon the inhalant, recovery may take minutes to hours or may not occur at all. Single episode use can be fatal because of oxygen displacement from red blood cells, hypoxia and asphyxiation. Victims of pulmonary effects are often found with a paper bag over the head.

Profound relaxation and deep sleep usually follow the initial euphoric phase.Unpleasant symptoms reported after the use of inhalants include agitation, seizures, ataxia, headache, and dizziness.

Chronic Effects
Chronic inhalant abuse destroys motor neurons that send commands from the brain to the hands and feet. As these motor neurons fail, varying degrees of motor impairment result, including a decreased ability to perform manual and mental tasks. For example, toluene vapors produce high levels of this lipid soluble chemical, particularly in the brain. Toluene abusers present symptoms of motor uncoordination, fatigue, mental impairment, and increasingly greater degrees of permanent central nervous system damage. Most inhalants produce some degree of hepatotoxicity (liver damage). Halogenated hydrocarbons, such as freon, cause severe hepatotoxicity.

Some inhalants change cardiac physiology and increase the risk for cardiac failure. For example,butane (from cigarette lighters), freon (from aerosol propellants) and toluene (from glues) hypersensitize cardiac cells to norepinephrine, the neurotransmitter that stimulates cardiac contractions. Inhalants interfere with the transport of oxygen by interfering with the binding or release of oxygen by red blood cells. The resulting hypoxia also causes cardiac cell hypersensitivity to norepinephrine. Norepinephrine sensitivity and hypoxia can cause cardiac muscles to defibrillate or begin contracting randomly. A syndrome called Sudden Sniffing Death (SSD) occurs without warning, and discontinuation of breathing the inhalant does not reverse the sequence of events. Victims of SSD often appear to sense that something is wrong, and run away from the source or site where they were inhaling, before collapsing and dying.

Neurotoxic Effects
Permanent cerebral and cerebellar neurological disability is the most well known toxic effect of chronic inhalant abuse. Long-term abusers are at significant risk for a neurological syndrome consisting of memory loss, cognitive impairment, sleep disturbance, depression, anxiety, and personality changes. Permanent cognitive disorders are also well described in patients who chronically sniff gasoline. Long term occupational chemical exposure (e.g., painters) may result in the development of cerebral atrophy and abnormal EEGs.

Chronic abuse of n-hexane and nitrous oxide are well known to cause peripheral neurological deficits including profound sensorimotor polyneuropathy (n-hexane) and a demyelinating polyneuropathy and extremity weakness (nitrous oxide), which appears to be related to the inactivation of vitamin B12, an important cofactor in many necessary biochemical reactions.

Inhalation of leaded gasoline increases the risk for neurological complications from organic lead poisoning. These include mental confusion, poor short-term memory, psychosis, and encephalopathy. Symptoms of inorganic lead poisoning (headache, abdominal pain, hepatic injury, renal damage) have also been reported in patients who chronically inhale gasoline.

Animal and human research shows that most inhalants are extremely toxic. Perhaps the most
significant toxic effect of chronic exposure to inhalants is widespread and long-lasting damage to
the brain and other parts of the nervous system. For example, both animal research and human
pathological studies indicate that chronic abuse of volatile solvents such as toluene damages the
protective sheath around certain nerve fibers in the brain and peripheral nervous system. This
extensive destruction of nerve fibers is clinically similar to that seen with neurological diseases
such as multiple sclerosis.

The neurotoxic effects of prolonged inhalant abuse include neurological syndromes that reflect
damage to parts of the brain involved in controlling cognition, movement, vision, and hearing.
Cognitive abnormalities can range from mild impairment to severe dementia. Other effects can
include difficulty coordinating movement, spasticity, and loss of feeling, hearing, and vision.
Inhalants also are highly toxic to other organs. Chronic exposure can produce significant damage
to the heart, lungs, liver, and kidneys. Although some inhalant-induced damage to the nervous
and other organ systems may be at least partially reversible when inhalant abuse is stopped,
many syndromes caused by repeated or prolonged abuse are irreversible.
Abuse of inhalants during pregnancy also may place infants and children at increased risk of
developmental harm. Animal studies designed to simulate human patterns of inhalant abuse
suggest that prenatal exposure to toluene or trichlorethylene (TCE) can result in reduced birth
weights, occasional skeletal abnormalities, and delayed neurobehavioral development. A number
of case reports note abnormalities in newborns of mothers who chronically abuse solvents, and
there is evidence of subsequent developmental impairment in some of these children. However,
no well-controlled, prospective study of the effects of prenatal exposure to inhalants in humans
has been conducted, and it is not possible to link prenatal exposure to a specific chemical to a
specific birth defect or developmental problem.

References
Brick, J. (199. Inhalants, Technical Document No. 3. Yardley, PA: Intoxikon International.

Broussard, L. (1999). Inhalants. In B. Levine (Ed.). Principles of forensic toxicology (pp 345-353). Washington: American Association for Clinical Chemistry.

Kolecki, P and Shih, R. (2003). Inhalant abuse. In J. Brick (Ed.). Handbook of the medical consequences of alcohol and drug abuse (pp 579-607). New York: Haworth Medical Press.*


----------



## beczka (Aug 28, 2014)

It seems that some people in this post still don't believe in not watering the plant and putting it in the dark for the last few days.

All i can say is that in a recent study in Russia, biologists discovered that “When a tree is foreseeing its death, the tree gathers its entire energy and deposits this energy into producing seeds for the very last time. For example, an oak tree broken by the storm or a cedar tree with its bark removed from its trunk, in a farewell effort before they die forever, give their record crops of acorns or nuts.” (Soloukhin, Vladimir. Razryv Trava. In Russian. Moscow: Molodaya Gvardia, 2001.)

this applies for nearly all Plants which build Seeds/Flowers also Cannabis.


----------



## BDOGKush (Aug 28, 2014)

Waste of time


----------



## 420KushPharm (Dec 8, 2014)

BDOGKush said:


> Waste of time


It works, I've done side by side(one plant in dark one not,clones off same mom)the one in dark was frostier and smelled danker.


----------



## Organic_baarie (Oct 27, 2016)

In terms of light deprivation, it's my understanding that I does not produce more thc, but whqt it does do is allow all the sugars in the plant to travel back to the roots,allowing for a tastier better and smoother smoke. I light deposit for 2 days before harvest and in a side by side experiment with 2 clones from the same mother have noticed a fair difference in taste and aroma of the bud. So I'm pro light dep


----------



## Brown_Thumb (Oct 22, 2017)

Sorry to unravel an old thread but I figured this is a good place to post my very limited experience regarding dark periods prior to harvest.

1. I'm a noob so take what I write with a grain of salt.
2. I only did this once.

I had fourteen plants nearing harvest time. Four of them had mostly milky trichomes with about twenty-five percent amber. I placed those four plants in a darkened cool room (not totally dark). They stayed there for seven days without any obvious changes. I guess there was a bit too much light coming through a small window in the adjacent room (no door between). However, at the end of seven days, when I looked again at the trichomes, they had all turn completely clear again... maybe a very light beige tint to a few trichomes. I could swear the trichomes looked larger (fuller?) too but that might have been my imagination. There wasn't a trace of milkiness or amber. So I returned the plants outside. Within two or three days, all fourteen plants were ready to harvest.

I haven't a clue if the dark period 'helped' because the plants became jumbled at harvest time. BUT... the trichomes definitely returned to their completely clear state while in the cool darkened room. I did water them one time about two or three days after they were moved inside but the soil was slightly dry when I first moved them.


----------



## Budget Buds (Oct 22, 2017)

Brown_Thumb said:


> Sorry to unravel an old thread but I figured this is a good place to post my very limited experience regarding dark periods prior to harvest.
> 
> 1. I'm a noob so take what I write with a grain of salt.
> 2. I only did this once.
> ...


Cause it hindered not helped, I guess I could see 24 hours of dark to help clear chlorophyll production but damn a week and your plants didnt turn into vampires ???


----------



## clouds (Oct 22, 2017)

i have never done this for flowering but i do know a day or two of night during veg helps roots grow. but i dont know if it will add stress to the plant. i use to do this years ago to make my plants root faster after transplanting or cloning. but the dark confuses the roots and they will grow out the bottom of the container as well as around and at the surface of the soil. from what i seen playing around with plants of different kinds some above plant growth is done at night but its mostly repair and under the soil growth during the day above the soil grows. even watching day and night time lapse videos it shows most the day is when the plant grows and moves and at night things slowdown. as thc is made to protect from uv light it makes sense at night the plant gains some as that was the stuff that would of been lost as soon as light hit it during the day time. but would you still lose this as it hits light as your trimm?


----------



## Brown_Thumb (Oct 25, 2017)

Budget Buds, yes the plants were in a cool darkened (not super-dark and not cold) closet for a full week. They stayed green and the trichomes returned to clear. Again, I only tried this one time.


----------



## Farmer.J (Oct 25, 2017)

*CBD:*
cannabidiol - previously believed to be psychoactive, or to contribute to the high by interacting with other cannabinoids, conversely the most recent research indicates that CBD has negligible effect on the high, it is however a strong anti-inflammatory, and may take the edge off some THC effects, such as anxiety. CBD as a non-psychoactive cannabinoid appears to be helpful for many medical conditions. CBD biosynthesizes into cannabinol (CBN) & tetrahydrocannabinol (THC). 

?


----------



## SickboyDilligaf (Oct 11, 2019)

Brick Top said:


> The Stichting Institute of medical Marijuana (SIMM), the first company to sell marijuana through the pharmicies of Holland, has been investigating the medical possibilities of cannabis, together with TNO laboritories and the University of Leiden.
> 
> One of their discoveries has been that to keep the ripe plants in the dark before harvesting could increase their potency.
> 
> ...


Link to this Please Someone


----------



## Kingrow1 (Oct 11, 2019)

SickboyDilligaf said:


> Link to this Please Someone


You will find there probably isnt a valid link and a different world back then.

No one uses an extended dark period really and it will make very little difference otherwise we would all be doing it after one try


----------



## Kingrow1 (Oct 11, 2019)

Brick tops profile is no longer valid.... the old ways are dead


----------



## LinguaPeel (Oct 11, 2019)

SickboyDilligaf said:


> Link to this Please Someone


Why? Just try it.
Let me guess, investors need documented scientific proof. You cant simple observe reality for yourself when working for someone else huh.


Kingrow1 said:


> You will find there probably isnt a valid link and a different world back then.
> 
> No one uses an extended dark period really and it will make very little difference otherwise we would all be doing it after one try


Most people ON THE INTERNET FORUMS grow shit weed, and most advanced technique is going to appear like voodoo to them, because it doesn't apply to their chemmed up low metabolite weed. 

The rest of us, outside of the internet circle jerk, fade our plants. We grow in rabbit shit and pond scum. And have no idea what pesticides are until we smell them on Internet growers weed, 

Youre forgetting that every myth in the entire world is nothing but your inability to understand that reality it's based on. Religion is a perfect example. Most people think it's baseless, because they don't understand the basis. They've created the myth. Arguing the existence of Jesus is arguing the existence of the sun. Arguing the existence of naturally grown Cannabis is like arguing the existence of nature. Thats literally all I could think of when moving to a closet, how am i gonna build upon nature, compensate for a lack of nature instead of stripping this plant away from nature? 

Banding is real, flushing is real, boiling roots is real, you just don't understand the basis behind, because people who know these things instinctively don't keep an Advanced Nutrients article on hand to sway the unsorted unhardened masses. They qualified will experience reality first hand, not through religious lore discrediting or affirming reality.


----------



## Kingrow1 (Oct 11, 2019)

The old protagonists of the flush stated you need near perfect green plants to make it work.

If pros flush im down with that and support their way 






LinguaPeel said:


> Why? Just try it.
> Let me guess, investors need documented scientific proof. You cant simple observe reality for yourself when working for someone else huh.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SickboyDilligaf (Oct 11, 2019)

LinguaPeel said:


> Why? Just try it.
> Let me guess, investors need documented scientific proof. You cant simple observe reality for yourself when working for someone else huh.
> 
> 
> ...


Simply because I got some douche that is closed minded. I’m already 30 hrs in dark but thanks.


----------



## SickboyDilligaf (Oct 11, 2019)

LinguaPeel said:


> Why? Just try it.
> Let me guess, investors need documented scientific proof. You cant simple observe reality for yourself when working for someone else huh.
> 
> 
> ...


also does my name sound like a investor. I’m a newbie.


----------



## KryptoBud (Oct 11, 2019)

LinguaPeel said:


> Why? Just try it.
> Let me guess, investors need documented scientific proof. You cant simple observe reality for yourself when working for someone else huh.
> 
> 
> ...


don't forget to hang the plant upside down so the thc drains into the bud.


----------



## Kingrow1 (Oct 11, 2019)

KryptoBud said:


> don't forget to hand the plant upside down so the thc drains into the bud.


Ha


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 11, 2019)

Then ...

A rusty nail to the stalk shall it be ....


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 12, 2019)

SickboyDilligaf said:


> also does my name sound like a investor. I’m a newbie. View attachment 4406600View attachment 4406601View attachment 4406602


Closed ears and a open mouth is not a great way to learn.......


----------



## Chichonii (Oct 5, 2022)

kkkllol said:


> what about keeping the light on for 72 hours before harvesting ,more light more thc maybe , just an opposite guess im bored.


And get them reveg mby hahahahaha


----------

